# My new G4003G 12x36 lathe arrived today!



## coolidge (Dec 21, 2013)

I joined the G4003G club today! You know I unboxed the stands first and thought man those look dinky maybe this lathe is smaller than I thought...wrong it's huge! lol 

So far I'm pleased, the stands need some touch up paint but the lathe is painted pretty well and arrived without any damage. Only one problem...its facing the wrong direction doh! I'll have to turn it around with my tractor IF I can lift it and IF it stops pouring rain.


----------



## rebush (Dec 21, 2013)

Coolidge: Got mine set up the end of Oct. no issues with it and I couldn't be happier. Good luck with yours and enjoy. Don't know why it looks huge sitting on the floor but back to normal when it's up on the stands. Roger


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok, Ok, Ok now I'm green with envy.  I would love to have one of those.  The PM's just look good to me anyway and I know Matt is standing bt if I ever have a problem.  Unfortunately my budget for machines is spent for this year so I will have to wait until at least mid 2014 before I can even consider upgrading from a 9X Enco.  It's a good little lathe, but the operative word in that phrase is "little".  I hope one day to finish acquiring machine tools and just concentrate on my hobby, but right now I am exercising another hobby called "Spending Money"  Heh heh heh, aint that the truth.  Don't forget to put up some pics of your first project so we can see the quality of the surface finish too.  Enjoy the new machine, I'm sure you will be very happy you got a PM from Matt.

Bob


----------



## fastback (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like a great lathe.  At one point, when I was looking for a larger lathe.  I was seriously looking at the 4003.  I told my wife that I was going to buy one.  However, I found an old Heavy 10 (1941), the price was right and so that is what I bought.  Now each time I see one of these G4003 or G4003G I drool.  Its not that I really need one or that my 10L is not good but...  Anyway, I hope you keep us up to date on the lathe and maybe an evaluation at some point.  Good luck with the new lathe.



Paul


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to the G4003G club. I got mine set up in June and couldn't be happier. Don't use the degreaser they suggest, I learned it is a great paint remover as well. WD40 is good for cleaning the light shipping grease. Take the time to tune it and I know you will love it. 
Dave


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats! nice looking machine. I wonder if I water my 7x12 Grizz if it will grow up and turn white like yours?


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Dec 21, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> Congrats! nice looking machine. I wonder if I water my 7x12 Grizz if it will grow up and turn white like yours?



It might take some fertilizer, too - let me know if yo have any luck with that!


----------



## billooms (Dec 23, 2013)

dave2176 said:


> Don't use the degreaser they suggest, I learned it is a great paint remover as well. WD40 is good for cleaning the light shipping grease. Take the time to tune it and I know you will love it.
> Dave



I used kerosene for cleaning mine and it worked well. 

Follow the break-in procedure and then change the fluids after break-in.


----------

